# Save the Date - Great Lakes FrightFest



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

Great Lakes FrightFest 
May 29, 30 & 31, 2009
What is Great Lakes FrightFest (GLFF)? It is a family-oriented haunt gathering.
The main event is the Haunters Against Hunger Haunted House. 
This attraction is created in one day and opened for one evening.
Admission is a can of food. In 2008 we collected almost 3000 cans 
of human and pet food for a local food bank.
There are also social events, demonstrations, seminars, door prizes, and raffles. 
GLFF is held at the Totem Pole Campground near Petersburg, Michigan.
This is still a free event.
Bring your whole family! The majority of the demos are geared for adults and 
young adults. There are plenty of activities offered for children, including a hay ride. 
For more information and to make reservations visit GreatLakesFrightFest.com.

SIDE NOTE: GLFF had a face lift!

Rick Whitlow graciously donated his time to revamp the website.
Even though it has a new layout, it still has some of the old info on it.
We will continue to update the site as new info comes in!
Even the message board has a new look!

Please take a peek and let us know whatcha think!

And if you’re completely lost, on the bottom of the page is a Site map!

Great Lakes FrightFest

Can't wait to see everyone!!!
~KkrazyKkaren


----------

